

Functional Programming Principles in Scala course starts today - crntaylor
https://class.coursera.org/progfun-2012-001/class/index
The Coursera course "Functional Programming Principles in Scala" taught by Martin Odersky, the creator the Scala language, starts today.
======
boatmeme
See you there. I'm excited for this one.

